# Vodoo music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have one cd called *rasin vodou *from obscure artist, the music is repetitive tribal drum over chants and its transe indulcing because its very rythmic, when i lisen to the recording feel like i'm on drugs or alcohol ,maybe both at the same time.The music consist of two hudge kilometric set of 30 minutes.

You wondering who introduced me this music, actually a white rocker looking funk guy, he introduced me to some jazz too.

Anyone here heard this kind of stuff??


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd recommend checking out the albums of Haitian music that Folkways records released in the 50s.

Perhaps start with "The Drums Of Haiti":










http://www.folkways.si.edu/music-of-haiti-vol-2-drums-of-haiti/caribbean-world/album/smithsonian

Be wary of the use of the word "Voodoo", though. Not least because its usually just a catch-all marketing term.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've had the following LP record in my collection for quite a few years:
















_Voodoo Ceremony in Haiti_.

I must admit, I haven't played this one much. But the couple times I did -- for instance, when I had difficult neighbors who needed dealt with in a special way -- I found the music quite ... effective.

Drum on, Papa Legba.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Nawlins funky voodoo music.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe not exactly the same, but I've listened to a lot of "tribal ambient". 
Check out percussionist Byron Metcalf and his many collaborations with other artists such as Steve Roach.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

starthrower said:


> Nawlins funky voodoo music.


I came here for this and also Exuma:


----------

